# Buddy has a new buddy Coco



## Rop_29 (Oct 28, 2020)

So I’ve had Buddy now for about 3 months (left bird). He is affectionate and always follows me around to see what I’m up to. He new friend Coco follows him everywhere but he doesn’t mind.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Coco is adorable and Buddy seems quite happy to have a friend.

Did you quarantine Coco before introducing them?

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*


----------



## Rop_29 (Oct 28, 2020)

I had Coco quarantine in his own cage for about 3 weeks. Then I set the cages beside each other for about 2 weeks before I let them be together. I have not taken either to see an avian vet yet. But that will be happening shortly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is excellent!

I'm so glad the two of them are happy together and will be looking forward to a lot more pictures of your babies.

I can make this an ongoing picture thread and then all the pictures will be in one place. *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Adorable picture, they look so cute together.


----------



## Rop_29 (Oct 28, 2020)

Do u think Coco is actually a female? 2nd pic Coco is on the right side.


----------



## Rop_29 (Oct 28, 2020)

Coco female of male??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Coco is a beautiful little female!*


----------



## Rop_29 (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you, that would explain a lot... lol. Coco is soo much more dramatic then my male budgie Buddy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*With a mixed gender pair, it is important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Rearranging their cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. *


----------

